

Show HN: Allcni.com - allcni

A Secret Society for Social Media<p>Allcni is like FriendFeed, but membership is restricted so only individuals&#x2F;organizations with their own verified domain may register.  Allcni uses a newspaper style format and each social media account linked receives its own page, and the Front Page can be customized by the Member to display certain feeds and further certain posts within feeds.  Members will be able to publish their Allcni social media newspaper on their own site.<p>Member benefits:<p>1.  Getting content from all social media networks in front of users who would generally limit themselves to 1 or 2 networks.  2. Ability to control your social media message and presence, through the Front Page. 3. Redirect your social media traffic through your own site.<p>User benefits:<p>1.  One stop shop to view all the social media accounts of a single individual&#x2F;organization.  2.  Being able to perform a single search across all social media platforms.  3.  Having Allcni filter Social Media noise for you, by only allowing verified users with domains to become Members.
======
tlongren
Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_CONSTANT_ENCAPSED_STRING in
D:\Hosting\11890415\html\email.php on line 7

